# my review of the hydronic archery hydroshock



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

*Thumbs up*

I have to give my props for the hydronic also. Purchased mine from Clint, very good customer service. Bought mine for my Alien. I did have to cut both ends of the rod that were supplied to me due to the long angled bend in the rod supplied, and just barley made that long rod fit. Would of used the alien's stock rod but the piston aparatus would not fit over that stock rod, off by a few thousandths. Anyway once I got everything fitted it performed way better than my stock suppressor. Little less noise, and I did not think I had much shock to remove but it felt much better on the shot. Did seem to improve my groups for the harder rubber consistently sits in place and does not deform off to the side and hit my string in an off center manner from shot to shot. Very impressed and money well spent in my opinion. Always fun to try new concepts. Just another one of those, dang why didn't I think of that. Will test the hydraulics in the WI winter this year.


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*close-out deals*

please call me for pricing on all hydroshock model. 7245628436 clint


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have received one as well. The finish looks good. Machining is decent, mine had 3 of the 4 edges rounded and one is sharp. Not a big deal and not sharp enough to cut anything. It just looks like that edge was skipped in the finishing process.

The adjustment is easy and overall it seems well made. I have not installed it yet (waiting for the new bow to arrive).


----------

